# معادن الطين clay mineral



## محب يونس (23 أبريل 2007)

الاخوة الزملاء 
تحية طيبة 
رجاء المساعدة بتناول المعلومات حول معادن الطين 
وطريقة التحليل الكيماوى اليدوى لفصل مكونات كل عنصر والمواد الكيماوية اللازمة
وتشابة المكونات لمكونات جسم الانسان
ولكم جزيل الشكر


----------

